# Need to decide between two knives



## Chef_ (Jan 18, 2016)

Kikuichi Swedish Warikomi Damuscus Gyuto 240mm

http://www.This Site Not Allowed Here.com.com/kiswwadagy24.html



Masamoto KS 240mm White#2

https://www.etsy.com/listing/251731488/masamoto-ks-240mm-270mm-japanese-chef?ref=shop_home_active_1



Im leaning towards the kikuichi since i really want to try out a laser, but the masamoto still seems pretty thin with a nice convex, and its made of white #2


----------



## Newbflat (Jan 19, 2016)

Those are pretty different knives. One is carbon and the other stainless. One is a laser and one not so much. 
Something else to think about is if Masamoto KS's are the knife they were some years ago. 

What are you looking for in a knife?


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 19, 2016)

With the Kikuichi you are paying $$$ for cosmetics. If you want a laser you should get a (Gesshin) Ashi Ginga, Sakai Yusuke, Ikkanishi Tadatsuna, Konosuke HD2, or Suisin Inox Honyaki. Sakai Yusuke is most economical but is heat-treated lower unless you get an "extra hard." Best all around deal IMO is the Gesshin Ginga in either swedish stainless or white paper #2 carbon steel. Both are heat treated to about 61 HrC, have rounded spines/choils, and very good f&f. Plus JKI is a stand up company. The 240 gyuto comes with saya for $265. Watch stock listings at www.japaneseknifeimports.com.

As for the KS it has a cult following to be sure. Flat profIle with thin/pointy tip, loved by many. But also has its detractors for inconsistent quality control, e.g., uneven grinds etc. Newer models apparently may lack some degree of the distal taper that made older models special.

My real advice? Fill out the questionaire. You'll get much better recommendations that way.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...hich-Knife-Should-I-Buy-quot-Questionnaire-v2

You can paste your answers in here.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 19, 2016)

LOCATION
What country are you in?
United States


KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
Chefs Knife
Are you right or left handed?
Right
Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
Japanese handle
What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
240mm
Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
no
What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?

$350

KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
Professional

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.) Vegetable prep, slicing fruit

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
pinch
What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
Rocking, chopping but im open to using push cutters
What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.

(Better aesthetics )(e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?

(Edge Retention) (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
synthetic
Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
learning how to, still havent been succesful 
If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)
yes
Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)

yes, if necessary. i have a wustoff tri stone


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 19, 2016)

Newbflat said:


> Those are pretty different knives. One is carbon and the other stainless. One is a laser and one not so much.
> Something else to think about is if Masamoto KS's are the knife they were some years ago.
> 
> What are you looking for in a knife?



I do want a thin knife, i just cant decide if i need laser thin or not. Having a thin tip is an absolute must, however. Also, edge retention, sharpness, smooth convex. Aesthetics are also a plus, id rather go for an attractive knife.


----------



## krx927 (Jan 19, 2016)

Recently I was picking a laser. After a long research I decided for Sakai Yusuke. From what I was reading it is by far the thinnest and people are saying it has a great grind. 

Unfortunately you can not get one at the moment. Keiichi has them on back order but he does not know when he will get them.

Initially I wanted stainless extra hard 210mm. He said that they will not make such a knife any more. He said I can get stainless extra hard 240 or white 210. They are both around 61 HRC. I decided for both. WHen I will get them I will see which I like the most and sell the other one.


----------



## daveb (Jan 19, 2016)

I like having a stainless laser a lot. Great for chiff,dicing, thin slicing. No reactive issues and health inspectors like stainless. I've had Gesshin Ginga and Suisin IH, both great knives. My SIH walked and I replaced it immediately with my 2nd GG.

But. Food release is a pia with every laser I've used. The blade is to thin to do much with a bevel. For bulk prep I use a knife with a little more heft, food release being one of the reasons. If your looking for "one" knife, I suggest something like Uraku, Itinomonn, Yoshikane or a host of others with a little ass to them.


Good luck.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 19, 2016)

I would consider Dalmans knives lasers, tips are ridiculously thin. Stainless. Probably slightly over budget and you have to wait about 3 months. I only have the Mini (waiting for 240), but it might be the knife I enjoy the most.

Also have Ashi Ginga 240 in white #2. Still my go to Gyuto other than the (smaller) Dalman


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have the Konosuke HD2 and was warned about not using it on bones. The same warning came with my Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 so I would be cautious about getting a laser given your work description. I just took delivery of a Gesshin Kagekiyo Wa-Sujihiki and Jon at Japanese Knife Imports was great in talking to me on the telephone about my Sujihiki selection. He's quite knowledgable and won't try to rush you into a sale but, he will discuss what you want and need out of a knife and give you multiple options to discuss. The Konosuke HD2 is a great laser and I have had no issues with it so far however, they are not in stock very often.


----------



## richard (Jan 19, 2016)

jacko9 said:


> I have the Konosuke HD2 and was warned about not using it on bones. The same warning came with my Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 so I would be cautious about getting a laser given your work description.


The OP's intended usage is not for bones (no gyuto, whether workhorse or laser should be used for that). If you somehow read that, that's part of the example usage description in the questionnaire template.


----------



## richard (Jan 19, 2016)

I was looking a little while ago at the Kikuichi Swedish Warikomi Damuscus too...I couldn't get hard confirmation, but it's possibly suspected that it's a rebrand of a knife also sold as under Goko brand name for less $ (although can't be found right now), and that kept me on the fence. Kikuichi is quite notorious for doing this with their other knife lines though, so it wouldn't be that surprising if this was the case.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...hts-on-Kikuichi-Swedish-Nickel-Damascus-gyuto


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 19, 2016)

richard said:


> The OP's intended usage is not for bones (no gyuto, whether workhorse or laser should be used for that). If you somehow read that, that's part of the example usage description in the questionnaire template.



Your correct - I missed that completely I thought that was his reply. I can see that now, so disregard my concerns about cutting into bones!


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

I wouldnt use it on bones, i would use a different knife for that. This knife is for mostly veg prep.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

daveb said:


> I like having a stainless laser a lot. Great for chiff,dicing, thin slicing. No reactive issues and health inspectors like stainless. I've had Gesshin Ginga and Suisin IH, both great knives. My SIH walked and I replaced it immediately with my 2nd GG.
> 
> But. Food release is a pia with every laser I've used. The blade is to thin to do much with a bevel. For bulk prep I use a knife with a little more heft, food release being one of the reasons. If your looking for "one" knife, I suggest something like Uraku, Itinomonn, Yoshikane or a host of others with a little ass to them.
> 
> ...



Gesshin knives seem great but theyre always sold out, and never seem to restock. It seems as if Japanese knives saw a sudden surge in demand that they just cant keep up with.

In the video on CKTG, the kikuichi was described as having a little more backbone that other lasers too


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 20, 2016)

The Masakage knives will be on 15% sale starting Feb. 1st so, you might want to look at those as well. Konosuke HD2 has been ordered at several knife outlets and I have heard that they might be available within the next month. I have the Konosuke HD2 240mm Gyuto and it is a great knife and I can see why they call it a laser.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 20, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> Gesshin knives seem great but theyre always sold out, and never seem to restock. It seems as if Japanese knives saw a sudden surge in demand that they just cant keep up with.
> 
> In the video on CKTG, the kikuichi was described as having a little more backbone that other lasers too


yeah... thats whats going on... its been crazy lately


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

jacko9 said:


> The Masakage knives will be on 15% sale starting Feb. 1st so, you might want to look at those as well. Konosuke HD2 has been ordered at several knife outlets and I have heard that they might be available within the next month. I have the Konosuke HD2 240mm Gyuto and it is a great knife and I can see why they call it a laser.



Yeah, i contacted one retailer and they said its possible they will be restocking konsukes in the next month, although even they cant be sure when they will get new shipments in. I will probably pull the trigger one if they do , it seems to be a favorite and it has the most reviews of any other knife.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 20, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> In the video on CKTG, the kikuichi was described as having a little more backbone that other lasers too



Guess that makes it not do much of a laser then and perhaps you should look elsewhere...if a laser is what you truly want. Could always check A-frames for aTadatsuna (a true laser).

I found Kikuichi to be over priced for what it was (I had a suji).


----------



## daveb (Jan 20, 2016)

JBroida said:


> yeah... thats whats going on... its been crazy lately



Personally I would rather see Jon's knives trickle to the market, made by the craftsmen he has relationships with, than get farmed out to a "Blades R Us" type shop.

OP - don't be hesitant about looking overseas. Maxim at JNS or James at Knives and Stones both have nice offerings that can be at your door in 3 days. 

An A Frames Tad as mentioned above is also a great choice for a laser. Stainless of course.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

daveb said:


> Personally I would rather see Jon's knives trickle to the market, made by the craftsmen he has relationships with, than get farmed out to a "Blades R Us" type shop.
> 
> OP - don't be hesitant about looking overseas. Maxim at JNS or James at Knives and Stones both have nice offerings that can be at your door in 3 days.
> 
> An A Frames Tad as mentioned above is also a great choice for a laser. Stainless of course.



Where do i find these shops? on this forum?


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

jacko9 said:


> The Masakage knives will be on 15% sale starting Feb. 1st so, you might want to look at those as well. Konosuke HD2 has been ordered at several knife outlets and I have heard that they might be available within the next month. I have the Konosuke HD2 240mm Gyuto and it is a great knife and I can see why they call it a laser.



What do you think of the masakage yuki? i found some in stock and theyre pretty cheap


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 20, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> Where do i find these shops? on this forum?



Knives and stones and Japanese natural stones yes (or just googol it), Aframes Tokyo is easy to find via Googol or Bang or any other search engine ...!

Buy a Dalman though, just saying [emoji12][emoji6]


----------



## chinacats (Jan 20, 2016)

Western or Wa  of the A-Frames Tadatsuna linked. Other vendors links can be found in their respective sub-forums.

Cheers


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 20, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> What do you think of the masakage yuki? i found some in stock and theyre pretty cheap



Wait two weeks and the Masakage knives will be 15% cheaper (at least that's what I was told by a few dealers). If you see anything on the Japanese Knife Import site that interests you, call Jon to find out when it might be back in stock or if he has something similar in stock.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Knives and stones and Japanese natural stones yes (or just googol it), Aframes Tokyo is easy to find via Googol or Bang or any other search engine ...!
> 
> Buy a Dalman though, just saying [emoji12][emoji6]



ok, and everyone keeps telling me to look at dalmans. are they really that good?


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 20, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> ok, and everyone keeps telling me to look at dalmans. are they really that good?



I love mine! I think it's amazing what he's been doing after only a year or so making knives. It's by far my favorite stainless...

That tip is nuts, it just flies through stuff. Only have the mini, but will be getting a 240 as well...


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> I love mine! I think it's amazing what he's been doing after only a year or so making knives. It's by far my favorite stainless...
> 
> That tip is nuts, it just flies through stuff. Only have the mini, but will be getting a 240 as well...



does he have any for sale right now?


----------



## daveb (Jan 20, 2016)

JNS and Knives and Stones are both supporting vendors. A Frames is not. Google A Frames Tokyo.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 20, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> does he have any for sale right now?



I think he has a 3 month waiting list. His vendor in the US is Buttermilk Supply


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Western or Wa  of the A-Frames Tadatsuna linked. Other vendors links can be found in their respective sub-forums.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks alot! and you recommend this knife above all the other ones for the price?


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> I think he has a 3 month waiting list. His vendor in the US is Buttermilk Supply



his price is a little beyond my budget


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 20, 2016)

I am a little late to this party, and not the most knowledgeable person in the forum by any stretch of the imagination, however here at my thoughs to your original question. I am familiar with both the kikuichi and the masamoto. The kikuichi always felt pretty at first pass but somhow did not like the balance or edge retention and I always though it was overpriced. It has brand name and is pretty to look at and you do not worry so much on care. Of the two I like the Masamoto much much better. It is a joy to sharpen, and to use it, and simply beautiful in its aesthetics (to my taste), robust enough for most tasks and thin enough for precise work. I really liked mine, however, I would not buy it in the website you posted, it is overpriced. You can find it in a few other places with better confidence and or price point. If you are considering other options, one of my favorite knives is the Jon's Gesshin Kagero poeder steel. It is absolutely marvelous in its fit and ficnish, balance, the best edge retention I have experienced so far and working with Jon is a joy so you can email him and ask. If he does not have it in stock and you need one right away, then I would suggest to seriously consider a Tesshu wa-gyuto in white 2 steel at aframestokyo for a price that is only half of your budget . I have a three knives from the Tesshu line and besides impeccable service from Takeshi San, the knives are all terrific (they are done by Kenichi Shiraki, the same bladsmith used by Murray Carter for his made in Japan line if it means anything to you). He also has it in other steels if it is appealing to you.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

Casaluz said:


> I am a little late to this party, and not the most knowledgeable person in the forum by any stretch of the imagination, however here at my thoughs to your original question. I am familiar with both the kikuichi and the masamoto. The kikuichi always felt pretty at first pass but somhow did not like the balance or edge retention and I always though it was overpriced. It has brand name and is pretty to look at and you do not worry so much on care. Of the two I like the Masamoto much much better. It is a joy to sharpen, and to use it, and simply beautiful in its aesthetics (to my taste), robust enough for most tasks and thin enough for precise work. I really liked mine, however, I would not buy it in the website you posted, it is overpriced. You can find it in a few other places with better confidence and or price point. If you are considering other options, one of my favorite knives is the Jon's Gesshin Kagero poeder steel. It is absolutely marvelous in its fit and ficnish, balance, the best edge retention I have experienced so far and working with Jon is a joy so you can email him and ask. If he does not have it in stock and you need one right away, then I would suggest to seriously consider a Tesshu wa-gyuto in white 2 steel at aframestokyo for a price that is only half of your budget . I have a three knives from the Tesshu line and besides impeccable service from Takeshi San, the knives are all terrific (they are done by Kenichi Shiraki, the same bladsmith used by Murray Carter for his made in Japan line if it means anything to you). He also has it in other steels if it is appealing to you.



thanks for taking the time to reply, and im sure youre more knowledgeable to me. Yes the kikuichi is pretty, and its the thinnest knife ive seen online so far which is what appealed to me. Thinking about it now, i dont think i need a "laser" but still want a knife that is pretty thin behind the edge with a nice distal taper and convex. And the Masamoto on the site i listed was actually a lot cheaper than on CKTG. If you could post some links of places that have it in stock, that would be great, as i cant find any. 

The Tesshu White #2 on Aframes seems like a steal at $175 and seems like a solid knife, it just seems a little too thick for my taste. Does it still feel thin behind the edge when you use it?


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 20, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> thanks for taking the time to reply, and im sure youre more knowledgeable to me. Yes the kikuichi is pretty, and its the thinnest knife ive seen online so far which is what appealed to me. Thinking about it now, i dont think i need a "laser" but still want a knife that is pretty thin behind the edge with a nice distal taper and convex. And the Masamoto on the site i listed was actually a lot cheaper than on CKTG. If you could post some links of places that have it in stock, that would be great, as i cant find any.
> 
> The Tesshu White #2 on Aframes seems like a steal at $175 and seems like a solid knife, it just seems a little too thick for my taste. Does it still feel thin behind the edge when you use it?



this is where I got mine but you will have to communicate through email with thjem and use the translate option in chrome and google translate. You can especify the color of the ferrule once they acknowledge the order and communicate via email back and forth. the current price is 26,445 Japanese yen plus shipping 
http://item.rakuten.co.jp/yamakawa/masamoto-ks3124/

I hope I am not breaking any rules by posting that link, If that is the case , please let me know and I humbly apologize

More expensive but very trustworthy and fast service is to buy at Japanese Chef Knives .com I have bought 2 KS sujihikis from them and been very happy. The model you want is KS-3124 

Regarding the Tesshu, it might not be as thin as the Masamoto and has a different grind since it is not mono-steel


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

Casaluz said:


> this is where I got mine but you will have to communicate through email with thjem and use the translate option in chrome and google translate. You can especify the color of the ferrule once they acknowledge the order and communicate via email back and forth. the current price is 26,445 Japanese yen plus shipping
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/yamakawa/masamoto-ks3124/
> 
> I hope I am not breaking any rules by posting that link, If that is the case , please let me know and I humbly apologize
> ...



eh, id rather not go through that hassle. and the 240 on JCK is sold out, i would go for the 270 but these knives already run long, so its actually about 11.5 inches, which is a little too big.

Looks like i might be sold on a Tesshu, it does have a pretty thin edge though?


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 20, 2016)

I am hesitant to answer because it is a subjective opinion, however, you can see a series of pictures in the same website that woulsd allow you to estimate that. I cannot guarantee it, however, I would be surpise if you are not happy with it and I am sure it will not be your last gyuto. In any case, at that price level, it allows you to estimate what your preferences truly are. As my friend chinacats would say, play with a few, sell the ones you do not like and keep the ones you do. In any case if you are hesitant, write to Takeshi San in the contact address, he will be able to help you better and in my experience he is very trustworthy.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

Casaluz said:


> I am hesitant to answer because it is a subjective opinion, however, you can see a series of pictures in the same website that woulsd allow you to estimate that. I cannot guarantee it, however, I would be surpise if you are not happy with it and I am sure it will not be your last gyuto. In any case, at that price level, it allows you to estimate what your preferences truly are. As my friend chinacats would say, play with a few, sell the ones you do not like and keep the ones you do. In any case if you are hesitant, write to Takeshi San in the contact address, he will be able to help you better and in my experience he is very trustworthy.



that is true, i dont think ill know exactly how much i like it until im holding it in my hand. do you think its worth the extra 50 bucks to get the blue 2 instead of the white 2


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 20, 2016)

Most of my knives are in blue because of edge retention or because I had no choice, and I do not sharpen them very often, however the feel and edge of the white steel is wonderful, so my recomendation would be to go for the white steel and have fun with it.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

got it, thanks!


----------



## daveb (Jan 20, 2016)

When I think about (or shop for) lasers only three come to mind as having stood the test of time. Suisin IH, Gesshin Ginga and Tadasuna INOX. There are probably others, but I've never been inclined to go look. These are all solid performers, excellent f/f and we'll priced.


----------



## daveb (Jan 20, 2016)

Whoops, a whole page went by while I was typing. I am that slow.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 20, 2016)

daveb said:


> When I think about (or shop for) lasers only three come to mind as having stood the test of time. Suisin IH, Gesshin Ginga and Tadasuna INOX. There are probably others, but I've never been inclined to go look. These are all solid performers, excellent f/f and we'll priced.



the wa-gyutos of the suisin are out of my price range, gesshin is out of stock, and the tadasuna looks like it has too much curvature for my taste


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 21, 2016)

Ashi Ginga 240 gyuto stainless: http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebs...amono-240mm-wa-gyuto-swedish-stainless/dp/154

Is maybe HT to 58 instead of 61, I'd contact the store to inquire.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 21, 2016)

chiffonodd said:


> Ashi Ginga 240 gyuto stainless: http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebs...amono-240mm-wa-gyuto-swedish-stainless/dp/154
> 
> Is maybe HT to 58 instead of 61, I'd contact the store to inquire.


Ashi Hamono, thats a new one for me. they look pretty similar to the Tesshu.

Ugh, just when i think ive narrowed it down i keep finding more knives.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 21, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> Ashi Hamono, thats a new one for me. they look pretty similar to the Tesshu.
> 
> Ugh, just when i think ive narrowed it down i keep finding more knives.



Ashi Hamono are the folks that make the Ginga  JKI sells a semi-custom version under the Gesshin house name. The pics at bernal show that at least the choil is rounded/eased. Can't see the spine clearly enough to tell. Not sure if Bernal carries that higher HT rating. I would call them and ask. And you can call JKI too to hear about their in house specs and see if you want to wait for a restock or go with Bernal right now.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 21, 2016)

Alright, so i have a new list of contenders, after a lot of research and advice :

Ashi Hamono Swed. Stainless
Konosuke GS
Suisin Inox
Itinomonn Kasumi
Masamoto Ks
Ikkanshi Tadatuna 

And cheaper options i found:
Kohetsu Aogami
Masakage Yuki
Tesshu


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 21, 2016)

Tesshu is definitely not lasery.


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 21, 2016)

In more awake reading, neither is the Itinomonn, or the KS. The best value by far on this list is the Itinomonn. You get a lot of knife for not a lot of money there. Very well made.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 21, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> Alright, so i have a new list of contenders, after a lot of research and advice :
> 
> Ashi Hamono Swed. Stainless
> Konosuke GS
> ...



I wouldn't consider the Yuki a laser, no way... And the Itinomonn isn't either, IMHO.

I would go for the Ginga, Ashi or Gesshin, doesn't matter. They are more or less the same. Make sure to get the one that's heat treated to 61!

Why don't you try and see if you can find one of the quintessential lasers in the BST thread here? Ginga, Tadatsuna, Suisin, Kono (HD, GS and HH should all fit the bill of a stainless or semi stainless )


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 22, 2016)

im going to get the ashi hamono


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 22, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> im going to get the ashi hamono



:doublethumbsup: you'll love the ginga it's an awesome knife


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 22, 2016)

Chef_ said:


> im going to get the ashi hamono



Good choice


----------



## AllanP (Jan 23, 2016)

great choice imo

Ginga, Tadatsuna, Suisin Inox are the most reviewed lasers from what I've read


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you all for helping me decide.

And if anyone here knows someone that wants a takagi honyaki, let me know


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 25, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Good choice



I actually found a gesshin ginga model in stock at JKI, so i picked that up instead


----------



## daveb (Jan 25, 2016)

Win!


----------

